# Getting out of the hobby and selling my 125



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Full set up with co2

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-125-gallon-planted-tank-full.html#post841929

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm willing to sell the co2 set up separately - $150


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Everything is gone except for the lights - $200 for both.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have 1 light left. I'll let it go for $60.


----------

